# Huge Crappie



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Supposedly caught at Bur Oak.










If it was...WOW!!!


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a monster!fish of a life time. Is that a state record fish?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That fish is getting plastered all over Facebook. The fish was caught in 2013.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> That fish is getting plastered all over Facebook. The fish was caught in 2013.


Still looks pretty good for being caught 4 years ago


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Still looks pretty good for being caught 4 years ago


Probably had it on ice in his yeti cooler.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Flathead76, I wonder if it was even caught in Ohio?
Researching it, I found this post and photo. It's from 2013.
http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/topic/10823/Huge-Crappie-from-Burr-Oak#.WK0pF28rK1s


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

SUPPOSEDLY, that is my Boss' Father-In-law's cousin, My boss' wife did text us the pic, however in the pic it states the size of the fish is bigger (4.5, 19")than the current state record (4.5. 18 1/8") that was caught in 1981. No date with the pic was provided to us.

A will put this in the "Just another Fish story" category.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

want big crappie? fish arizona. I will have a hard time beleaving thats a ohio fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This fish was caught at Burr Oak, it's on the ODNR website in the photo gallery...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

great glad its a ohio crappie,


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> This fish was caught at Burr Oak, it's on the ODNR website in the photo gallery...


A few years ago there was a picture of a high-fence deer posed as a fair chase kill in the Ohio Outdoor News, if I recall correctly. I don't think that if it has been uploaded to a website that makes it true.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

TheCream said:


> A few years ago there was a picture of a high-fence deer posed as a fair chase kill in the Ohio Outdoor News, if I recall correctly. I don't think that if it has been uploaded to a website that makes it true.


Very true. I would like to hear more about this catch also.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> That fish is getting plastered all over Facebook. The fish was caught in 2013.


Right you are, 2013.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I can tell you, Ohio crappie do get that big. This was last May in a Ohio lake. 19.5" post spawn missed the state record by 2oz.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea I believe Ohio has some big Crappie , I have a 16" PB but that was years ago now. Hope to get a mess soon now.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I want to target crappie this year...never really fished for em. Caught one good one accidentally last year and wow was it good eating....mama loved the flavor too.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

It all sounds a bit fishy to me


----------

